# My hedgehog poops so much!!



## YulianaGD

I want it to stop pooping so much, i clean his bedding everyday a couple of times a day, is this normal? he’s like 3 months old.


----------



## Tara151

100% normal


----------



## LarryT

As they get older the poop will not be as much or so i've been told LMAO. :lol:


----------



## Nebular

Sleeping and pooping are what babies do best! Sometimes it seems like there's more poop than hedgehog. Give him a few more months to hit adulthood and it should go down considerably. Just going to have to live with it 'til then! :lol:


----------



## YulianaGD

for me it ALWAYS seems like there's more poop than hedgehog, but still she's so good and very healthy.

Here she is;
http://tinypic.com/r/2exvk1u/6


----------



## JohnnyD

Glad to hear that the poop level will go down in time. Its like a poop-fest in the wheel. Had a big ball of poop yesterday morning :lol: in the wheel.

At least Spud is healthy.


----------



## megaleg

I was shocked when I first brought my baby home and her poop was almost as big as the cat's :lol: Hedgehogs do poop A LOT and it's perfectly normal. It's a sign of a healthy hedgie so don't worry!


----------



## Christemo

They're like a human baby, just without the diapers.


----------

